# dark bridal costume



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of any out of the way sites that have ideas for dead/gothic bridal dresses? I'm not looking for the standard cookie cutter outfits from all the main costume sites that just have different color fabric that makes it "dark". I make my own costumes to fit me (plus sized gal) but just need some ideas to start off with. 
~Thanks


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Not even one suggestion from anyone? Figures.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I just jumped on Yahoo and did a search for "gothic bride" on both the web section and images section, and a number of sites popped up. As you said, most of them are from the 'standard' costume sites, but maybe you can find some inspiration to start off with? 

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...Search&fr=FP-tab-img-t&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I also found this link off of those images:

http://www.vampirerave.com/vdb.php?section=clothing

And here's what Google came up with:

http://images.google.com/images?q="gothic+bride"&hl=en

Good luck.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Another seach to try would be "gothic wedding dress"

http://www.google.com/search?source...G,GGLG:2005-50,GGLG:en&q=gothic+wedding+dress


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you both, and I've learned my lesson about spoutin off at the keyboard with out getting all the info into my brain. I did a quick google image search and page search under gothic gowns/gothic dresses and had things thrown at me. 
I figured from the start that I'll adapt and redraw patterns to my size.
One tip, You can't over emphasize what you are dressed as unless its extremely familiar or has it written on your forehead. Past frustrations have proven that to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Be sure to post pictures of the progress and/or the final product!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

If I can borrow a digital camera off one of the family members, I will.  That's the only reason I don't have a folder full of pics already.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Try this place out...just for idea's

www.dracinabox.com
I will find you more idea's


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi LRH!

I would expect that some of the Simplicity/McCalls/Butterick gothy/renfaire patterns or even bridal patterns could be tweaked to what hit you're aiming for. I am also a voluptuous lady  who sews, and I do all my renfaire kit and most of my gothy type clothes... I've never used a pattern just as it is--I feel the need to trick everything up, but Simplicity patterns haven't done me wrong yet as a starting point! 

Here are a few patterns that might inspire you: Simplicity 8735, 9531, 8881, & 4508. Simplicity's site doesn't allow a direct link to each pattern (d'oh!)... but this will get you started  http://www.simplicity.com/index.cfm?cat=4&type=19&sec=0&id=60&startrow=1 I could totally see different elements of each of these patterns going together for a fab dark wedding dress!

I think that the most important things to clearly define your goth bride status are a wicked veil and creepy bouquet. You can find ideas for veils (& lots of other stuff) here: http://www.milieux.com/goth/clothes.html. Black roses are pretty easy to find online, if you can't get them locally: http://www.darksidedisplays.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=roses 
Black ribbons, little bat buttons, black roses, maybe spiderweb netting... Too fun!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank You. I tend to forget to check the pattern sites some how. Most of the time their "plus" wedding or formal wear only goes to 20 or 24, which is still a bit small unless they make industrial strength girdles. 
I tend also to have a ridiculously low budget even for a student still at home with the parents. (They've been very indulgent when it comes to my "halloween thingy") I'm still workin on them. One was a Christmas baby who I don't expect to convert anytime soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you planning on going to/hosting a party, or trick or treaters or anything? What about props/accessories/etc?


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

there's a lot of "goth" clothiers that you could borrow ideas from. this web site offers links to a few http://www.thefaerycrossing.com/Faerylinks/clothing.html
and here are a few other clothiers
http://www.goodgoth.com/
http://www.blackrose.co.uk/
http://www.shadowfae.com/index2.html
I hope this helps!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't been planning for a specific event, but I usually host a small (very) get together with a few other friends. This dress is also ment to work for if I want to go out on a rather fancy night out, toned down of course. Gee found some nice patterns to make, but the idea of dropping 4 dress sizes seems like its a better prop theme than reality. Hehe


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hs=iFf...q=plus+size+28-30+dress+patterns+&btnG=Search

Here is a google link that might help.

I also know of a medieval pattern that has a full skirt because of gores that is created from your basic measurements. Once you know the basic layout it is easy to alter to your liking. It can be made from any material, so you could have fun with it, like making the dress from some stretchy crushed velvet and making the gores out of satin or lace, create bell sleeves, etc. If you are an experienced seamstress, you could put a laced front or back in it, too.

This pattern is based on rectangles and triangles so uses a minimum of fabric. I am 5'8" and made a dress with a 5" puddle from about, if not less than, 5 yards. Buy yourself a bunch of $1 a yd material from Walmart or other local fabric shop. 

PM me if you want the website with the pattern layout.
I'll be happy to help!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I've decided to drop the idea. Not enough money or time anymore to persist. That and just having a black replica of my best friends real wedding dress isn't a good idea. She took the pattern i picked and ran with it. I"m not complaining, I helped make it. hehe.


----------

